# SwingWorker Tutorial ?



## 0001001 (3. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

da manche Threads meines Programms manchmal länger laufen und ich nicht will dass meine GUI einfriert würde ich gerne mit dem SwingWorker aus Java 6 arbeiten. 

Leider habe ich bisher nur das Tutorial gefunden:
http://www.tutego.com/blog/javainsel/2006/07/insel-der-swingworker-in-java-6.html

Hat jemand vielleicht ein weiteres simples Tutorial für den SwingWorker parat?

Ihr würdet mir wirklich helfen!


----------



## Illuvatar (3. Jan 2008)

Ein kleiner Text von mir in den FAQ:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=170808#170808


----------



## Gast (4. Jan 2008)

Hier noch ein Tutorial das ich im Netz gefunden habe:

http://www.0x13.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=22&Itemid=1


----------

